# Ναυτιλιακά Θέματα - Shipping Subjects > Άλλα θέματα της Ναυτιλίας > Πολεμικό Ναυτικό >  Διάφορα μικρά βοηθητικά του Π.Ν.

## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Σκέφθηκα να ανοίξω αυτό το θέμα γιά τα μικρά βοηθητικά του Π.Ν. τα οποία ανήκουν σε διάφορες κατηγορίες κ δεν αξίζει να έχουν ξεχωριστά αλλά ωστόσο παρουσιάζουν κάποιο ενδιαφέρον.
Eδώ μπορούμε να βάλουμε καραβάκια που δεν καλύπτονται σε άλλα θέματα όπως Βοηθητικά Βάσης (ΒΒ),Βοηθητικά Λιμένα (Β/Λ),Πλοία Αλιείας Τορπιλών (ΠΑΤ),Υδρογραφικά-Ωκεανογραφικά (Υ/Γ-Ω/Κ),Πετρελαιοφόρα Λιμένα (Π/Φ), Φραγματοθέτιδα (Φ/Θ),Υδροφόρες (Υ/Φ), Αποβατικά γενικής χρήσης (Α/Β).
Η πρώτη συνεισφορά είναι από τον φίλο Παντελή.

----------


## pantelis2009

Αφού μας έκανε την τιμή ο φίλος ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ας τιμήσουμε το θέμα. 
Μία παντόφλα του ΠΝ δηλαδή ένα αποβατικό πλοίο το L 179 Πάρος (ωραιότερο όνομα για μένα, δεν μπορούσαν να δώσουν) με φόντο το Πέραμα και προς άγνωστη κατεύθυνση, φωτογραφημένο τον Απρίλη του 2012. Δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχουν και άλλα αυτού του είδους.
Για όλους τους φίλους του θέματος. 

L 179 02 30-04-2012.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Πολύ όμορφη φωτό του Α/Β ΠΑΡΟΣ L179 το οποίο μαζί με άλλα 6 ( ; ) παραχωρήθηκαν από την Γερμανία μεταξύ 1989-92:
ΙΟΣ L167, ΣΙΚΙΝΟΣ L168, ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΑ L169, ΦΟΛΕΓΑΝΔΡΟΣ L170, NAΞΟΣ L178,ΣΕΡΙΦΟΣ L195 κ άλλο 1 ( ; ) προς κανιβαλισμό.
Από αυτά φαίνονται ενεργά Α/Β τα ΦΟΛΕΓΑΝΔΡΟΣ κ ΠΑΡΟΣ. Αν κάποιος φίλος ξέρει κάτι περισσότερο,ας βοηθήσει. Τα NAΞΟΣ κ ΣΕΡΙΦΟΣ μετασκευάστηκαν σε Πλοία Μεταφοράς Προσωπικού (ΠΜΠ) κ υπάρχει δικό τους θέμα.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Προσπαθώ φίλε Παντελή γιά το ένδοξο ΠΝ αφού από παιδάκι ασχολούμαι αλλά επίσης αργότερα υπηρέτησα  στο Α/Γ ΚΩΣ L116 κ είμαι υπερήφανος γι'αυτό.Επειδή το forum είναι βασικά γιά την εμπορική ναυτιλία,μόνο άλλοι 1-2 φίλοι γνωρίζουν από πολεμικά πλοία.
Η ωραία φωτό του ΣΕΡΙΦΟΣ καλύτερα θα ήταν να ανεβεί στα ΠΜΠ (Πλοία Μεταφοράς Προσωπικού). :Fat:

----------


## andria salamis

Ειναι ενεργό και το Α/Β Ηρακλειά L 169,το είδα σήμερα,

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Ειναι ενεργό και το Α/Β Ηρακλειά L 169,το είδα σήμερα,


Σε ευχαριστώ διότι πρέπει να ενημέρώνουμε κ τα κιτάπια μας :Fat: .
Η προσωπική μαρτυρία μετράει αφού γιά τέτοια πλοιάρια οι διάφορες πηγές κάνουν λάθη :Distrust: .

----------


## andria salamis

> Σε ευχαριστώ διότι πρέπει να ενημέρώνουμε κ τα κιτάπια μας.
> Η προσωπική μαρτυρία μετράει αφού γιά τέτοια πλοιάρια οι διάφορες πηγές κάνουν λάθη.


L 169 ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΑ, Αφιερωμένη στο Π.Ν , τον Παντελή, Βίκτωρ,και σε όλους τους φίλους.

DSC_0056.JPG

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> L 169 ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΑ, Αφιερωμένη στο Π.Ν , τον Παντελή, Βίκτωρ,και σε όλους τους φίλους.
> 
> DSC_0056.JPG


 Σίγουρα γιά...μεγαάαλο ταξίδι. Δλδ μέχρι τις Φλέβες όπου κάνουν εκπαίδευση οι ΟΥΚ, γι'αυτό κ το φουσκωτό που τραβάει.Δεν είναι μυστικό,τους δείχνει κ η ΤV. :Fat:

----------


## pantelis2009

Μία διαφορετική πόζα από το Πάρος L 179 όταν τον Απρίλη του 2012 περνούσε τη δίαυλο, με φόντο το ναυπηγείο Σπανόπουλου. Για όλους τους φίλους του Π.Ν.

L 179 03 30-04-2012.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Καλά Παντελή, μου φαίνεται η παντόφλα από δρόμο τα έδινε όλα.Θεωρητικά 11 μιλάκια πάνε αυτές :Fat:  :Distrust:

----------


## pantelis2009

Μια φωτογραφία από το......μακρινό Ιούλιο του 1985 που σε πολλούς θα θυμίσει τα νιάτα τους και η οποία βρίσκετε στη γέφυρα του ΕΓ/ΟΓ Δασκαλογιάννης.
Ο νυν καπετάνιος του Δασκαλογιάννης  Ευστράτιος Μπουρνάζος......τότε Κυβερνήτης του αποβατικού L 151 Σκόπελος είχε φορτώσει από το Ναύσταθμο Σαλαμίνας και είχε πάει στην Αγία Ρουμέλη Σφακίων γεμάτος με γεωτρύπανα, μπουλντόζες και στύλους της ΔΕΗ. Για τον Cpt. Στράτο, όσους υπηρέτησαν μαζί του και όλους τους φίλους του Π.Ν.

L 151 ΣΚΟΠΕΛΟΣ 1985 ΑΓΙΑ ΡΟΥΜΕΛΗ 01.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Ένα από τα 8 Α/Β γενικής χρήσης που διέθετε το ΠΝ παλαιότερα,κλάσης LCU-501.
Το συγκεκριμένο είχε διατεθεί γιά τις ανάγκες του Ναυστάθμου Κρήτης αλλά πότε-πότε έβγαινε κ πιό έξω.
Αυτό θα ήταν από τα πιό μακρυνά ταξίδια του.

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε και το L 169 ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΑ τον Φλεβάρη όταν γύριζε στη βάση του. 

L-169-01-19-02-2016-Αποβατικό-ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΑ.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Δύο φωτογραφίες από την ιστοσελίδα του ναυπηγείου Ψυχάλη στο Πέραμα, με ένα αποβατικό υπό διάλυση.

4.jpg__2.jpg
Πηγή

Αν δεν κάνω λάθος είναι ένα από τα οκτώ Α/Β κλάσης _LCU-501_,




> Ένα από τα 8 Α/Β γενικής χρήσης που διέθετε το ΠΝ παλαιότερα,κλάσης LCU-501.


και πιθανότατα κάποιο εκ των ΚΑΡΠΑΘΟΣ (L 146), ΚΑΣΟΣ (L 145), ΚΕΑ (L 148), ΚΙΜΩΛΟΣ (L 147), ΚΥΘΝΟΣ (L 149). Το πρόβλημα όμως είναι ότι αυτά τα πλοία παροπλίσθηκαν στις αρχές της δεκαετίας '90, ενώ οι φωτό χρονολογούνται γύρω στο 2010 - 2012 αν κρίνουμε από την παρουσία του ro/ro ΝΑΥΠΛΙΟ.

Με την ευκαιρία, να σημειώσουμε ότι εκτός από το ΣΚΟΠΕΛΟΣ L 151 της ίδιας κλάσης που έχει αναφερθεί τρία ποστ παραπάνω, έχουμε δει και _το εγκατελειμμένο_ στην Κυνόσουρα ΣΙΦΝΟΣ L 150.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Δύο φωτογραφίες από την ιστοσελίδα του ναυπηγείου Ψυχάλη στο Πέραμα, με ένα αποβατικό υπό διάλυση.
> 
> 4.jpg
> 
> 
> και πιθανότατα κάποιο εκ των ΚΑΡΠΑΘΟΣ (L 146), ΚΑΣΟΣ (L 145), ΚΕΑ (L 148), ΚΙΜΩΛΟΣ (L 147), ΚΥΘΝΟΣ (L 149). Το πρόβλημα όμως είναι ότι αυτά τα πλοία παροπλίσθηκαν στις αρχές της δεκαετίας '90, ενώ οι φωτό χρονολογούνται γύρω στο 2010 - 2012 αν κρίνουμε από την παρουσία του ro/ro ΝΑΥΠΛΙΟ.


Συμβαίνει πολλές φορές το ΠΝ να εκποιεί αρκετά χρόνια από τον παροπλισμό των πλοίων.Εμένα το σβησμένο νούμερο μου κάνει γιά 7,οπότε το ΚΙΜΩΛΟΣ.Θα το ψάξω όμως στα κιτάπια μου.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Πολύ όμορφη φωτό του Α/Β ΠΑΡΟΣ L179 το οποίο μαζί με άλλα 6 ( ; ) παραχωρήθηκαν από την Γερμανία μεταξύ 1989-92:
> ΙΟΣ L167, ΣΙΚΙΝΟΣ L168, ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΑ L169, ΦΟΛΕΓΑΝΔΡΟΣ L170, NAΞΟΣ L178,ΣΕΡΙΦΟΣ L195 κ άλλο 1 ( ; ) προς κανιβαλισμό.


Το *ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΑ* χθες στα στενά του Περάματος επιστρέφοντας στον ναύσταθμο.

IMG_0159.jpg__IMG_0109.jpg
_Πέραμα - 20/04/2018_

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Το *ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΑ* χθες στα στενά του Περάματος επιστρέφοντας στον ναύσταθμο.
> 
> IMG_0159.jpg__IMG_0109.jpg
> _Πέραμα - 20/04/2018_


Από τις Φλέβες θα γύριζε.Εκπαιδεύονται εκεί οι ΟΥΚ.

----------


## manoubras 33

*Υ/Φ ΔΟΙΡΑΝΗ
*Την περασμενη εβδομαδα στην Συρο 

DSCN8014.JPG

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> *Υ/Φ ΔΟΙΡΑΝΗ
> *Την περασμενη εβδομαδα στην Συρο 
> 
> DSCN8014.JPG


Ευχαριστούμε φίλε manoubras 33.Mήπως κάποιος δ/στής να τη μετέφερε στα διάφορα μικρά βοηθητικά.

----------


## Ellinis

To αποβατικό ΚΑΡΠΑΘΟΣ στην παραλία του Μαραθώνα το 1963. 

karpathos at marathon 1963.jpg
πηγή

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> To αποβατικό ΚΑΡΠΑΘΟΣ στην παραλία του Μαραθώνα το 1963. 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 191474
> πηγή


Στο βάθος ένα Ν/Α τύπου ΒΥΜS.

----------


## manoubras 33

*Υ/Φ ΚΕΡΚΙΝΗ Α 433* στην Συρο την περασμενη εβδομαδα. Για τους φιλους

DSCN9069.JPG

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> *Υ/Φ ΚΕΡΚΙΝΗ Α 433* στην Συρο την περασμενη εβδομαδα. Για τους φιλους
> 
> DSCN9069.JPG


 Ευχαριστούμε,Δεν είδα στο δελτίο Σύρου ότι το ανέβασες εδώ.

----------


## Ellinis

Πρόσφατα ανακάλυψα τι απέγινε και ένα βοηθητικό που υπηρέτησε για λίγο καιρό το Π.Ν.
Στο βιβλίο "Ο Πολεμικός Ναύσταθμος Σαλαμίνος" αναφέρεται οτι το 1944 ανελκύστηκε ένα ναυάγιο που εντάχθηκε στο Π.Ν. ως ΘΑΣΟΣ.
Ο Ναύαρχος Παΐζη-Παραδέλη αναφέρει στο βιβλίο του οτι το ΘΑΣΟΣ ήταν "του ιδίου τύπου" με το ΑΣΤΥΠΑΛΑΙΑ και επίσης τα αναφέρει ως  HDML και γαλλικής ναυπήγησης. Όμως τα HDML ήταν βρετανικής ναυπήγησης οπότε έκανε λάθος  είτε στον τύπο είτε στον τόπο ναυπήγησης. Όμως τα HDML ήταν  54 τόνους και ανέπτυσαν ταχύτηα 12,5 κόμβων ενώ ο Παΐζης αναφέρει για τα  ΘΑΣΟΣ - ΑΣΤΥΠΑΛΑΙΑ ήταν 70 τόνοι και οτι κινούνταν με 7 κόμβους. Άρα ο χαρακτηρισμός HDML είναι λάθος.
Το στοιχείο οτι ήταν γαλλικής ναυπήγησης αδελφά με οδήγησε να γράψω στο άρθρο περί λειών πολέμου οτι το ΑΣΤΥΠΑΛΑΙΑ και το ΘΑΣΟΣ "ήταν τα σκάφη «GA.70» και «GA.71» τα οποία είχαν αρχικά ναυπηγηθεί στη La Ciotat της Γαλλίας το 1933 ως πλοία υποστήριξης υδροπλάνων με τα ονόματα «Petrel 1» και «Petrel 6» αντίστοιχα. Μετά την πτώση της κυβέρνησης του Vichy, το Νοέμβριο του 1942, είχαν περιέλθει σε γερμανικό έλεγχο και είχαν ενταχθεί στον στολίσκο ακτοφυλακής της Αττικής. Καθώς το «GA.70» βυθίστηκε τον Ιανουάριο του 1944 στον Πειραιά κατά τη διάρκεια συμμαχικού βομβαρδισμού, εκτιμάται πως αυτό μετανομάστηκε σε «Αστυπάλαια» αφού ανελκύστηκε και επισκευάστηκε." Άρα το ΘΑΣΟΣ του Ναυστάθμου  πρέπει να ήταν το GA.71 (πρώην PETREL 6).
Οι διαστάσεις των PETREL ήταν  26.2 x 4.35 μέτρα.
Τα δυο πλοία τέθηκαν το 1948 σε εφεδρεία και δεν αναφέρεται το τι απέγινε στην διαθέσιμη βιβλιογραφία.
Πριν κάποιοςυ μήνες βρήκα οτι το 1963 νηολογήθηκε στα νηολόγια Πειραιά ένα ρυμουλκό με το όνομα ΘΑΣΟΣ που  καταγράφηκε ως "πρώην βοηθητικό του Π.Ν. υπό διακριτικό "Β.Β.16"  με διαστάσεις 26.3 x 4.6 μέτρα... ίδιες με των PETREL. Το δηζελοκίνητο ρυμουλκό διαλύθηκε το 2004 στην Τουρκία.
Πριν λίγες μέρες μου στάλθηκε η παρακάτω φωτογραφία του ρυμουλκού ΘΑΣΟΣ που ήρθε να επιβεβαιώσει οτι όλα τα παραπάνω δεν είναι συμπτώσεις. 
Τελικά το γαλλικό PETREL 6, αφού υπηρέτησε τους Γερμανούς ως ακτοφυλακίδα GA.71 του στολίσκου Αττικής, βυθίστηκε το 1944 στη Σαλαμίνα για να ανελκυστεί και να υπηρετήσει για λίγο το Π.Ν. ως ΘΑΣΟΣ με διακριτικό Β.Β.16. Το 1963 πουλήθηκε σε ιδιώτες χωρίς να αλλάξει όνομα και διαλύθηκε 71 χρόνια μετά την ναυπήγηση του.

Thasos 1974 - Petrel 6.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Υδρογραφικό του Π.Ν Α 474 (Πυθέας) βγαίνοντας από την δίαυλο Σαλαμίνας.....άγνωστο για πού?? Καλή συνέχεια

Α 474 ΠΥΘΕΑΣ ΥΔΡΟΓΡΑΦΙΚΟ 02 22-11-2019 copy.jpg

----------


## gioros

Σημερα στην Κερκυρα IMG_20191207_111416.jpgIMG_20191207_111414.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Σημερα στην Κερκυρα IMG_20191207_111416.jpgIMG_20191207_111414.jpg


Πολύ ωραία! Γιά καμιά τσαμαδούρα θα σας ήλθε.Καλή μετάθεση,μιά προέκταση του ντόκου είναι!!

----------


## Joyrider

> Πολύ ωραία! Γιά καμιά τσαμαδούρα θα σας ήλθε.Καλή μετάθεση,μιά προέκταση του ντόκου είναι!!


Πω πω βρε αδερφέ !! Ακόμα υπάρχει αυτό !!!!!!! Σε όλη την θητεία μου στην Αμφιάλη το θυμάμαι, δεν το είδα να ταξιδεύει ποτέ ! Προέκταση πραγματική !

----------


## gioros

> Πολύ ωραία! Γιά καμιά τσαμαδούρα θα σας ήλθε.Καλή μετάθεση,μιά προέκταση του ντόκου είναι!!


Νομίζω οτι  θα αντηκσταστησει το ναυδετο του Αγ Στεφάνου

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Πω πω βρε αδερφέ !! Ακόμα υπάρχει αυτό !!!!!!! Σε όλη την θητεία μου στην Αμφιάλη το θυμάμαι, δεν το είδα να ταξιδεύει ποτέ ! Προέκταση πραγματική !


Υπάρχει γιατί είναι ειδική περίπτωση.Τωρα σκέφτομαι ότι λόγω της αυξημένης δραστηριότητας στο Αιγαίο,το έστειλαν γιά ναυτική παρουσία εκει στον ΝΑΣΚΕ,μιας κ διαθέτει 1 bofors κ κάτι Οerlikon. Κάθεται που κάθεται! Τα Ν/Α που πήγαιναν καλύτερα ήταν;;;
Τις προάλλες ειδες,πήγε ο ΜΑΡΙΔΑΚΗΣ, τις S148 τις χρησιμοποιούν σε ρόλο Κ/Φ πιά!

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Νομίζω οτι  θα αντηκσταστησει το ναυδετο του Αγ Στεφάνου


Εσύ θα μας ενημερώσεις φιλε!

----------


## gioros

> Εσύ θα μας ενημερώσεις φιλε!


Αναμείνατε  είμαι stand by

----------


## gioros

Εχει μια σημαδούρα φορτώμενει  
και μια σε αναμονή στον μόλο
Η μπηγα ομως είναι μπηγα 
για νεου τύπου γερανόIMG_20191208_083645.jpg ουτε λόγος

----------


## OfTheHighSeas

> Εχει μια σημαδούρα φορτώμενει  
> και μια σε αναμονή στον μόλο Η μπηγα ομως είναι μπηγα για νεου τύπου γερανό ουτε λόγος


Τι είναι η κατασκευή στην πλώρη; Τι είδους πλοίο είναι;
Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.

----------


## Ellinis

Όπως μπορείς να δεις_ εδώ_ είναι φραγματοθέτιδα, το μοναδικό σκάφος αυτού του τύπου που υπηρέτησε ποτέ στο Π.Ν. Η κατασκευή της πλώρης χρησιμεύει για την πόντιση και ανέλκυση των φραγμάτων. Λόγω των δυνατοτήτων του το ΘΕΤΙΣ έχει συμμετάσχει και σε άλλες αποστολές όπως συντήρηση ναυδέτων αλλά και στην ανέλκυση του ελικοπτέρου του Π.Ν. που είχε πέσει τη νύχτα των Ιμίων.

----------


## gioannis13

> Σημερα στην Κερκυρα Συνημμένο Αρχείο 196159Συνημμένο Αρχείο 196160



...πέρασε από τον Ισθμό προχτές Πέμπτη με δύο ναύδετα.....http://www.hellenicnavy.gr/el/o-stol...th-thetis.html

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Εχει μια σημαδούρα φορτώμενει  
> και μια σε αναμονή στον μόλο
> Η μπηγα ομως είναι μπηγα 
> για νεου τύπου γερανόIMG_20191208_083645.jpg ουτε λόγος


Δεν φτιάχνονται πιά τέτοια σκάφη.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Όπως μπορείς να δεις_ εδώ_ είναι φραγματοθέτιδα, το μοναδικό σκάφος αυτού του τύπου που υπηρέτησε ποτέ στο Π.Ν. Η κατασκευή της πλώρης χρησιμεύει για την πόντιση και ανέλκυση των φραγμάτων. Λόγω των δυνατοτήτων του το ΘΕΤΙΣ έχει συμμετάσχει και σε άλλες αποστολές όπως συντήρηση ναυδέτων αλλά και στην ανέλκυση του ελικοπτέρου του Π.Ν. που είχε πέσει τη νύχτα των Ιμίων.


Να διευκρινίσουμε ότι τα φράγματα ανθυποβρυχιακά ή κατά κομάντος μπαίνουν στους ναυστάθμους,στις προσβάσεις κόλπων...Το πλοίο παραγγέλθηκε στη Γερμανία από τις ΗΠΑ γιά λογαριασμό της Ελλάδος,όπως κ άλλο ένα γιά την Τουρκία.Ο τύπος κατά τους Αμερικάνους λέγεται netlayer ενώ κατά τους Άγγλους boom defence vessel.
Το Φ/Θ ΘΕΤΙΣ συμμετείχε κ στην ανέλκυση του ΚΩΣΤΑΚΟΣ

.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Στο τεύχος 423 της Ναυτικής Επιθεώρησης *εδώ* (σελίδα 121 στο pdf) βλέπουμε την καθέλκυση του Υδρογρφικού Πυθέας Α-474 του Πολεμικού Ναυτικού το 1983. Στη λεζάντα της φωτογραφάις γράφει λανθασμένα ότι έιναι στα ναυπηγέια ελευσίνας αντί του σωστού ναυπηγέιου Δ.Κ. Αναστασιάδη και Α.Χ. Τσορτανίδη. Δίπλα από τον Πυθέα βλέπουμε υπο κατασκευ/ή το Νίκος Π δηλαδή το σημερινό Ζεύς.
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 196568

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Στο τεύχος 423 της Ναυτικής Επιθεώρησης *εδώ* (σελίδα 121 στο pdf) βλέπουμε την καθέλκυση του Υδρογρφικού Πυθέας Α-474 του Πολεμικού Ναυτικού το 1983. Στη λεζάντα της φωτογραφάις γράφει λανθασμένα ότι έιναι στα ναυπηγέια ελευσίνας αντί του σωστού ναυπηγέιου Δ.Κ. Αναστασιάδη και Α.Χ. Τσορτανίδη. Δίπλα από τον Πυθέα βλέπουμε υπο κατασκευ/ή το Νίκος Π δηλαδή το σημερινό Ζεύς.
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 196568


Δυστυχώς όπως κ στην ιστοσελίδα του ΠΝ συμβαίνουν κ εδώ αδικαιολόγητα λαθη.Παρεμπιπτόντως το ΠΥΘΕΑΣ ήταν αρχικά κονταδελφό με το ΑΙΓΑΙΟ του ΕΛΚΕΘΕ προ επιμήκυνσης του τελευταίου κ το οποίο ναυπηγήθηκε στην Χαλκίδα.
* Μήπως αυτά τα 2 ποστ θα έπρεπε  να αναρτηθούν κ στο θέμα του ΠΥΘΕΑΣ.

----------


## Ellinis

Μια σπάνια φωτογραφία μιας και αυτά τα παλιά μικρά βοηθητικά του Π.Ν. δεν έτυχαν πολλών φωτογραφιών. Εδώ βλέπουμε το ΆΝΕΜΟΣ σε ένα καρνάγιο της Σύρου το 1984 σε φωτογραφία του Michel Coumans (flickr).
Το πλοίο είχε ναυπηγηθεί το 1945 στη Γερμανία και ανήκε στην κλάση των ξύλινων ΚFK (kriegsfischkutter = δηλαδή πολεμικών αλιευτικών) και χρησιμοποιήθηκε μεταπολεμικά ως ναρκαλλιευτικό. Όπως αναφέρει το "_Τα πλοία του Ναυτικού 1826-2017_" παραχωρήθηκε από την Δυτ. Γερμανία στην Ελλάδα το 1967 και χρησιμοποιήθηκε ως υδρογραφικό και κατόπιν ως βοηθητικό βάσης. Παροπλίστηκε το 1977. Αδελφά του στο Π.Ν. ήταν τα ΣΤΑΜΟΣ και ΜΑΛΛΙΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ.
Για να το βλέπουμε 7 χρόνια μετά τον παροπλισμό του στη Σύρο κάτι σημαίνει... να μετατράπηκε άραγε για άλλη χρήση;

A469 1984 Michel Coumans.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Φίλε τι εύρημα είναι αυτό;;; Το τι απέγινε είναι όντως ένα ερώτημα όπως εάν κ άλλα KFK κατέληξαν μεταπολεμικά στην Ελλάδα από άλλα "κανάλια" γιά χρήση όπως οποιοδήποτε  καϊκι.
Στο τότε ΒΝ είχε κ άλλο αδελφό το ΙΔΗ Α468/ΒΒ15. Μιά διόρθωση ήταν ΣΤΑΣΣΗΣ κ όχι ΣΤΑΜΟΣ πρέπει να το πρόλαβες στα παροπλισμένα.

----------


## Ellinis

Nαι το ΣΤΑΣΣΗΣ το είδα το '98 μπαταρισμένο μισοβουλιαγμένο στην Αμφιάλη, μια φωλιά για τους γλάρους ήταν πια... 
Ένα από τα ελληνικά KFK το βρήκα σε μια ταλαιπωρημένη φωτογραφία στο Θησείο:
σάρωση0001Β.jpg

Αυτό που έχει ενδιαφέρον για τα KFK είναι οτι μια 20αριά από δαύτα ναυπηγήθηκαν κατά την κατοχή στη Σαλαμίνα. Δεν θα μου κάνει εντύπωση αν κάποια από αυτά που τυχόν βρέθηκαν σε καλή κατάσταση κατά την απελευθέρωση - ή ημιτελή - να εντάχθηκαν στο Π.Ν. Υπάρχουν κάποια βοηθητικά της εποχής για τα οποία δεν ξέρουμε σχεδόν τίποτα για το ιστορικό τους.

----------


## manoubras 33

> Μια σπάνια φωτογραφία μιας και αυτά τα παλιά μικρά βοηθητικά του Π.Ν. δεν έτυχαν πολλών φωτογραφιών. Εδώ βλέπουμε το ΆΝΕΜΟΣ σε ένα καρνάγιο της Σύρου το 1984 σε φωτογραφία του Michel Coumans (flickr).
> Το πλοίο είχε ναυπηγηθεί το 1945 στη Γερμανία και ανήκε στην κλάση των ξύλινων ΚFK (kriegsfischkutter = δηλαδή πολεμικών αλιευτικών) και χρησιμοποιήθηκε μεταπολεμικά ως ναρκαλλιευτικό. Όπως αναφέρει το "_Τα πλοία του Ναυτικού 1826-2017_" παραχωρήθηκε από την Δυτ. Γερμανία στην Ελλάδα το 1967 και χρησιμοποιήθηκε ως υδρογραφικό και κατόπιν ως βοηθητικό βάσης. Παροπλίστηκε το 1977. Αδελφά του στο Π.Ν. ήταν τα ΣΤΑΜΟΣ και ΜΑΛΛΙΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ.
> Για να το βλέπουμε 7 χρόνια μετά τον παροπλισμό του στη Σύρο κάτι σημαίνει... να μετατράπηκε άραγε για άλλη χρήση;
> 
> A469 1984 Michel Coumans.jpg


Η σπάνια αυτή φωτογραφία του σκάφους μου έχει κεντρίσει το ενδιαφέρον, η αλήθεια είναι ότι δεν το γνώριζα καθόλου. Προσπάθησα να συλλέξω πληροφορίες για το τι απέγινε, ρωτώντας τους "παλιούς" στο καρνάγιο. Το ΑΝΕΜΟΣ το διαλυσαν λίγο αργότερα, αφού πρώτα  ψυρισαν ότι μαντέμι είχε πάνω,  μέτα από τον παροπλισμό του στο σημείο που το βλέπουμε. Μια άλλη πληροφορία όχι τόσο έγκυρη, είναι ότι υπήρχε ενδιαφέρον από ιδιώτη για να το πάρει, όμως δεν του βγήκε.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Η σπάνια αυτή φωτογραφία του σκάφους μου έχει κεντρίσει το ενδιαφέρον, η αλήθεια είναι ότι δεν το γνώριζα καθόλου. Προσπάθησα να συλλέξω πληροφορίες για το τι απέγινε, ρωτώντας τους "παλιούς" στο καρνάγιο. Το ΑΝΕΜΟΣ το διαλυσαν λίγο αργότερα, αφού πρώτα  ψυρισαν ότι μαντέμι είχε πάνω,  μέτα από τον παροπλισμό του στο σημείο που το βλέπουμε. Μια άλλη πληροφορία όχι τόσο έγκυρη, είναι ότι υπήρχε ενδιαφέρον από ιδιώτη για να το πάρει, όμως δεν του βγήκε.


Φίλε,αυτό το πήρανε κ φαίνεται δεν τους βγήκε.Θα ήταν σε κακή κατάσταση, παλιό ξύλινο σκαρί κ παρατημένο.

----------


## Ellinis

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ φίλε manoubras 33 για το ψάξιμο  :Applouse: 

Συνεχίζοντας την κουβέντα για τα KFK που ναυπηγήθηκαν στη Σαλαμίνα κατά την Κατοχή, να παραθέσω παρακάτω και έναν πίνακα που τα έχει συγκεντρωμένα.

Ψάχνοντας σελιδα-σελίδα στα νηολόγια Πειραιά βρέθηκα μπροστά στο  "τέως πλοίο του Β.Ν. πό στοιχεία Β.Β.1" το οποίο καταγράφηκε στο νηολόγιο ως  ελικοκίνητο π/κ φορτηγό ναυπηγηθέν εν Αμπελάκοις Σαλαμίνος το 1943-44 εκ  ξυλείας.Έφερε μηχανή DEMAG 120 ίππω και είχε διαστάσεις 24,2 Χ 6,3 μέτρα  και 49,6 κοχ (22,2 κκχ). 

Τα _Kriegsfischkutter_ (ΚFK) που ναυπηγούσαν οι Γερμανοί είχαν διαστάσεις 24 Χ 6,4 μ. Από αυτά που ναυπηγήθηκαν  στην Σαλαμίνα, εξαιρουμένων τριών, όλα τα άλλα είναι πιθανά να έγειναν το Β.Β.1. 
Το πλοίο μας πουλήθηκε σε ιδιώτες το 1962, μετονομάστηκε ΚΩΣΤΑΣ (ΝΠ Α' κλάσης 1669) και το 1985 μετονομάστηκε ΕΥΑΓΓΕΛΙΣΤΡΙΑ ΙΙ και μετανηολογήθηκε στη Ρόδο (Α' κλάση 152). Για το τι απέγινε θα πρέπει να βρεθεί η συνέχει από το εκεί νηολόγιο ή κάποιον Ροδίτη.


KFK2
UJ2151, 7/1944- GD99

 	Greece


 	7/1943
 	surrendered 5/1945?

 	KFK3
UJ2152

 	Greece


 	8/1943
 	captured by UK 14/7/1944

 	KFK4
GA91

 	Greece


 	10/1943
 	surrendered 5/1945?

 	KFK5
GA92

 	Greece


 	11/1943
 	surrendered 5/1945?

 	KFK6
UJ2153, 7/1944- GD121

 	Greece


 	12/1943
 	surrendered 5/1945?

 	KFK7
GK91

 	Greece


 	1/1944
 	sunk 13/10/1944

 	KFK8
GK92

 	Greece


 	2/1944
 	sunk 13/10/1944

 	KFK9


 	Greece


 	3/1944
 	surrendered 5/1945?

 	KFK10


 	Greece


 	3/1944
 	surrendered 5/1945?

 	KFK11
GW91

 	Greece


 	3/1944
 	surrendered 5/1945?

 	KFK12
GW92

 	Greece


 	6/1944
 	surrendered 5/1945?

 	KFK13
GW93

 	Greece


 	7/1944
 	surrendered 5/1945?

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Aπό αυτήν την λίστα ίσως βγει κάποια άκρη.Δυστυχώς στα αγγλικά βιβλία γιά το γερμανικό ΠΝ δεν γράφουν τίποτα.
Μόνο σε γερμανικά που κυκλοφόρησαν πριν χρόνια κ στο δίκτυο είναι δύσκολο είναι να βρεθεί κάτι.

----------


## Ellinis

> Αναφέρονται κ 3 άλλα σκάφη προς ένταξη τα ΒΣ1,ΒΣ2 κ το Π/Φ ΚΑΡΧΑΡΙΑΣ τα οποία δεν περιλαμβάνονται στις διαθέσιμες πηγές κ τουλάχιστον εγώ πρώτη φορά πληροφορούμαι γιά την ύπαρξή τους.


Φίλε ΒΧ, To BΣ 1 (πρώην HMS FELLOWSHIP) ήταν αλιευτικό ναυπήγησης 1914 Mπορούμε να το δούμε εδώ ,και το προ-45 ιστορικό του υπάρχει εδώ.
Για το BΣ 2 (πρώην EMS 2) δεν βρήκα κάτι ακόμη. Το 1950 υπήρχαν ακόμη, όπως και τα ΒΣ 3 ΔΉΛΟΣ και ΒΣ 4 Ν¶ΞΟΣ (μετέπειτα πλοίο απομαγνήτισης ΤΑΫΓΕΤΟΣ).

Για το ΚΑΡΧΑΡΙΑΣ έχω πληροφορίες, θα γράψω σε άλλο θέμα.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Φίλε ΒΧ, To BΣ 1 (πρώην HMS FELLOWSHIP) ήταν αλιευτικό ναυπήγησης 1914 Mπορούμε να το δούμε εδώ ,και το προ-45 ιστορικό του υπάρχει εδώ.
> Για το BΣ 2 (πρώην EMS 2) δεν βρήκα κάτι ακόμη. Το 1950 υπήρχαν ακόμη, όπως και τα ΒΣ 3 ΔΉΛΟΣ και ΒΣ 4 Ν¶ΞΟΣ (μετέπειτα πλοίο απομαγνήτισης ΤΑΫΓΕΤΟΣ).
> 
> Για το ΚΑΡΧΑΡΙΑΣ έχω πληροφορίες, θα γράψω σε άλλο θέμα.


Φίλε,ευχαριστώ γιά τις πληροφορίες.Το τοπίο είναι θολό γιά αυτά τα μικρά σκάφη που με εξαίρεση το ΤΑΫΓΕΤΟΣ ( που μόνο αυτό αναφέρουν ο Νταλούμης κ ο Παϊζης Παραδέλης ) φαίνεται να υπηρέτησαν γιά λίγο στο τότε ΒΝ. Γιά φωτό ως ελληνικά ούτε λόγος!

----------


## Ellinis

> Φίλε,ευχαριστώ γιά τις πληροφορίες.Το τοπίο είναι θολό γιά αυτά τα μικρά σκάφη που με εξαίρεση το ΤΑΫΓΕΤΟΣ ( που μόνο αυτό αναφέρουν ο Νταλούμης κ ο Παϊζης Παραδέλης ) φαίνεται να υπηρέτησαν γιά λίγο στο τότε ΒΝ. Γιά φωτό ως ελληνικά ούτε λόγος!


Εξαιρετικά θολό θα έλεγα... Στο περιθώριο μιας φωτο βλέπω και ένα σκάφος με γραμμές πολύ παρόμοιες με του FELLOWSHIP. Τι λες εσύ;

IMG_1.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Εξαιρετικά θολό θα έλεγα... Στο περιθώριο μιας φωτο βλέπω και ένα σκάφος με γραμμές πολύ παρόμοιες με του FELLOWSHIP. Τι λες εσύ;
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 198474


 Φίλε δεν μπορώ να πω με βεβαιότητα.

----------


## Ellinis

> Εξαιρετικά θολό θα έλεγα... Στο περιθώριο μιας  φωτο βλέπω και ένα σκάφος με γραμμές πολύ παρόμοιες με του FELLOWSHIP.  Τι λες εσύ;
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 198474





> Φίλε δεν μπορώ να πω με βεβαιότητα.


Τελικά το πλοίο της 1ης φωτο δεν έχει σχέση με το μετέπειτα Β.Σ.1, μιας και προέρχεται από φωτογραφία που τώρα είδα (στο βιβλίο "Μεθ' ορμής ακαθέκτου" όπου συμπεριλαμβάνεται) οτι είναι του 1935. Μπορεί να είναι κάποιο από τα μικρά αλιευτικά Υ1 ως Υ4 που είχαν παραπλήσιες διαστάσεις με το FELLOWSHIP, αλλά ο Η. Νταλούμης γράφει στο βιβλίο του οτι "πρέπει να παροπλίστηκαν το 1929".

----------


## Ellinis

Μια φωτογραφία ενός σκάφους με το διακριτικό Α301 στην Πάτρα του '60. Είναι ενα από τα ΦΤ (Fleet Tender)  που  είχαμε με ονόματα ΑΓΧΙΑΛΟΣ, ΕΛΑΣΣΟΝΑ, ΒΕΛΕΣΤΙΝΟΝ, ΚΑΛΑΒΡΥΤΑ, κλπ. Από το  ότι το όνομα στην πλακετα φαίνεται μακρυ θα ελεγα οτι ειναι ενα από τα  δυο τελευταία. Αριστερά πισω είναι ένα από τα τέσσερα A/T τυπου Fletcher.
Ανέβηκε στην ομάδα του ΦΒ Patras Memories - Αναμνήσεις απ' την παλιά Πάτρα από τον Giannis Mylonas.

a301 at patras.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Μια φωτογραφία ενός σκάφους με το διακριτικό Α301 στην Πάτρα του '60. Είναι ενα από τα ΦΤ (Fleet Tender)  που  είχαμε με ονόματα ΑΓΧΙΑΛΟΣ, ΕΛΑΣΣΟΝΑ, ΒΕΛΕΣΤΙΝΟΝ, ΚΑΛΑΒΡΥΤΑ, κλπ. Από το  ότι το όνομα στην πλακετα φαίνεται μακρυ θα ελεγα οτι ειναι ενα από τα  δυο τελευταία. Αριστερά πισω είναι ένα από τα τέσσερα A/T τυπου Fletcher.
> Ανέβηκε στην ομάδα του ΦΒ Patras Memories - Αναμνήσεις απ' την παλιά Πάτρα από τον Giannis Mylonas.
> 
> a301 at patras.jpg


Κοιτάξτε πως είναι γραμμένο το Α301.Χωρίς να ακολουθεί την καμπυλότητα της πλώρης.Προχειροδουλειές! Τα ΦΤ είχαν πάρει στην καριέρα τους διάφορους αριθμούς ΦΤ,ΒΒ,Α... οι οποίοι δεν είναι καταγεγραμμένοι στις πηγές.Τα Fletcher τότε ήταν 6. Το εικονιζόμενο 1 από τα 4 τύπου "Ασπίς".
Η φωτογραφία πρέπει να είναι πριν από το 1964.

----------


## manoubras 33

Το πετρελαιοφόρο *ΟΥΡΑΝΟΣ* στις 15/7/2021 στο λιμάνι της Ερμούπολης.

DSCN0577.JPG DSCN0580.JPG DSCN0579.JPG

----------


## manoubras 33

*Π/Φ ΗΡΙΔΑΝΟΣ* Α 466
Σήμερα στην πρωινή βόλτα μου στο λιμάνι της Ερμούπολης. Δεν υπάρχει καταχωρημένο στη σελίδα του ΠΝ για περεταίρω στοιχεία, μετονομασία ίσως;

DSCN2650.JPG DSCN2646.JPG

----------


## sv1xv

Τυχεράκια, πέτυχες ενδιαφέρουσα φωτογραφία!

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> *Π/Φ ΗΡΙΔΑΝΟΣ* Α 466
> Σήμερα στην πρωινή βόλτα μου στο λιμάνι της Ερμούπολης. Δεν υπάρχει καταχωρημένο στη σελίδα του ΠΝ για περεταίρω στοιχεία, μετονομασία ίσως;
> 
> DSCN2650.JPG DSCN2646.JPG


Φίλε έπιασες λαβράκι! Πρώην Υ/Φ ΤΡΙΧΩΝΙΣ γερμανική τύπου FW1,αδελφό ΚΕΡΚΙΝΗ.
Σίγουρα Π/Φ;; Πάντως η μετονομασία μπορεί να σημαίνει κ αλλαγή ρόλου.

----------


## sv1xv

Στο site του ΠΝ παραμένει ως Υ/Φ ΤΡΙΧΩΝΙΣ, προφανώς η αλλαγή είναι πολύ πρόσφατη.

Επίσης το ΔΔΚ δίπλα στην γέφυρα μοιάζει να έχει αλλάξει από SZFP σε SZPX (με επιφύλαξη
λόγω περιορισμένης ανάλυσης της φωτογραφίας).

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Στο site του ΠΝ παραμένει ως Υ/Φ ΤΡΙΧΩΝΙΣ, προφανώς η αλλαγή είναι πολύ πρόσφατη.
> 
> Επίσης το ΔΔΚ δίπλα στην γέφυρα μοιάζει να έχει αλλάξει από SZFP σε SZPX (με επιφύλαξη
> λόγω περιορισμένης ανάλυσης της φωτογραφίας).


Δυστυχως το site του ΠΝ δεν ενημερώνεται τακτικά.Θεωρώ απίθανη την αλλαγή του ΔΔΚ.

----------


## sv1xv

> Θεωρώ απίθανη την αλλαγή του ΔΔΚ.


Προσπάθησε να μεγενθύνεις την δεξιά φωτογραφία: σίγουρα δεν είναι SZFP, το διαβάζω
είτε σαν SZPX ή (λιγότερο πιθανό) SZPF.

----------


## manoubras 33

Η παρακάτω φωτογραφία πιστεύω να μας λύνει όλες μας τις απορίες.

DSCN2647.jpg

----------


## sv1xv

> Η παρακάτω φωτογραφία πιστεύω να μας λύνει όλες μας τις απορίες.


Thanks Μανούβρα!  *SZPF*.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Η παρακάτω φωτογραφία πιστεύω να μας λύνει όλες μας τις απορίες.
> 
> DSCN2647.jpg


Ευχαριστούμε φίλε!
 Πρέπει να είναι το 1ο πλοίο του ΠΝ με αυτό το όνομα.

----------


## sv1xv

Νομίζω ότι έχεις δίκιο, δεν εχω δει το όνομα αυτό σε ιστορικά βιβλία κλπ.

----------


## sv1xv

HS MAISTROS (A233) par SV1XV, on ipernity


Το μικρό ιστιοφόρο ΜΑΙΣΤΡΟΣ (A233), ένα από τα ναυταθλητικά σκάφη των παραγωγικών σχολών ΠΝ. Από ότο ξέρω υπάρχουν 5 τέτοια μικρά ιστιοφόρα, σύμφωνα με τον Νταλούμη είναι τα ακόλουθα: 

ΓΡΑΙΓΟΣ (A373)  Carter-33 (Olympic Marine)
ΟΣΤΡΙΑ (A359)  Dromor Apollo-12
ΜΑΙΣΤΡΟΣ (A233)  Dromor-48
ΣΟΡΟΚΟΣ (A234)  Dromor-48
ΖΕΦΥΡΟΣ (A238)  Dromor-25

----------

